# Sell canon 5d3 and return new macbook pro retina to buy the 1d x



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 9, 2013)

I have always wanted the 1d x but am unsure the extra $3k is worth it for me. The pro's for me are better iso in low light and af point metering. Cons size and could that money get me a nice 35 mm prime and maybe a 1.4iii teleconverter and keep my macbook. Just stuck on the decision. Any suggestions?


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 9, 2013)

If it were me, I'd stick with 5D3. 1DX and 5D3 got the same AF (almost). As for low light performance, 1DX is just a little bit better. I suggest getting 1DX only if more than 6fps performance is crucial to you. Your macbook is also important since it is so good to edit raw files using mac. If I were you, I'd like a good TS-E lens instead of the 35 though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2013)

I love my 1D X, but in you're position I'd just stick with the excellent 5DIII.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 10, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> If it were me, I'd stick with 5D3. 1DX and 5D3 got the same AF (almost). As for low light performance, 1DX is just a little bit better. I suggest getting 1DX only if more than 6fps performance is crucial to you. Your macbook is also important since it is so good to edit raw files using mac. If I were you, I'd like a good TS-E lens instead of the 35 though.



Sorry if this sounds stupid but what would be the application for a ts-e?


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 10, 2013)

I think you should also consider the money you will lose by selling the 5d3. And whether you can get by without the laptop. Finally, consider getting a battery grip, which will make your 5d3 a little bit 1dx-like.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > If it were me, I'd stick with 5D3. 1DX and 5D3 got the same AF (almost). As for low light performance, 1DX is just a little bit better. I suggest getting 1DX only if more than 6fps performance is crucial to you. Your macbook is also important since it is so good to edit raw files using mac. If I were you, I'd like a good TS-E lens instead of the 35 though.
> ...


Its a good question, a TS is a specialized lens why would someone recommend it for you instead of a 35mm lens without knowing what use you would have for it??


----------



## spinworkxroy (Mar 10, 2013)

Personally for me, if I had to sell so many things just to get what I want, it just means that thing is beyond my means and I should not get it.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you have never owned a 1 series body, go to a shop, hold the 1DX and play with it a bit...

Yes, 1DX is a outstanding camera, but it is also large, obvious, and hefty. Unless photographic needs actually exist, it really would be an overkill for most nonprofessionals. For you 5D3 probably will do 90% of what 1DX will do and you could spend the extra cash on some nice L glass.

Cheers.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah i was going thru some recent photo's and the 5d is great. I think i will take that advice and get a prime just not sure of the sigma 35mm or canon 50mm1.2l seems like 35mm could prove useful also wondering if I should get the 16-35. Would that serve a purpose up close of family portraits?


----------



## RGF (Mar 10, 2013)

Aside from the pleasure of a 1D series body, why the 1Dx? Do you need 12 FPS or the difference in high ISO between the 5DM3 (which is a great camera - I prefer it over my 1DM4)?

Unless there is a compelling reason, or the expected pleasure from owning 1Dx is very high, I would stick with the 5DM3 and macbook pro retina.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 10, 2013)

Honestly keep the 5D3 +MBP. Unless you neeeeeeed all the customization that the 1Dx offers I find my 5D3 to be a GREAT body (sometimes better) then my 1Dx. Editing photos on a MBP retina is great too... I won't do it on my PC any more.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> Aside from the pleasure of a 1D series body, why the 1Dx? Do you need 12 FPS or the difference in high ISO between the 5DM3 (which is a great camera - I prefer it over my 1DM4)?
> 
> Unless there is a compelling reason, or the expected pleasure from owning 1Dx is very high, I would stick with the 5DM3 and macbook pro retina.


Yeah those were my thoughts about better iso performance in the 400-12800 range and better metering finally it sounds like there is more to work with in editing raws. Ie shadows. The cost and added weight are the major cons.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



Sorry but I assume that since he's already into full frame that a TS would be a good upgrade for his lenses at least if he's into landscapes and architectures. If not, then go for a 35mm.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 10, 2013)

Sell the Macbook, 5D3, and your children to buy a 1DX. It is awesome.

Were you going to shoot pictures with this thing? Can you share with us what you might shoot photos of?


----------



## robbymack (Mar 10, 2013)

Dude not less than 2 months ago you were ready to trade it all for a micro 4/3 or nex or something lighter. My advice, be happy, and keep shooting.


----------



## pedro (Mar 10, 2013)

You mentioned to add a 16-35 to your lens line up. Might be a good move according to what you already have. And I'd second the thought of some others here: Keep the 5D3. Mine is an excellent cam and my topline budget wise. Whenever you have to sell things for some new toy...don't do it. I will go for a 16-35 these next few weeks and then I'll be quite done lenswise.


----------



## Skulker (Mar 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I love my 1D X, but in you're position I'd just stick with the excellent 5DIII.



+1 also love my 1Dx and wouldn't part with it out of choice. But the 5d3 is also a great camera and unless you need the 12 fps its unlikely the other (many) advantages will be worth the money.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd definitely consider it. I personally think the Retina mac laptops pure helium. Can't upgrade the hard drive, can't upgrade the RAM, cost $3500 for what I'd consider a minimum computer. I have one of the first MBP Unibodies and I just upgraded the RAM and drive to a SSD.

My next body is going to be a 1D (notice I didn't say X), hopefully with a lot of pixels.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 10, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I have always wanted the 1d x but am unsure the extra $3k is worth it for me. The pro's for me are better iso in low light and af point metering. Cons size and could that money get me a nice 35 mm prime and maybe a 1.4iii teleconverter and keep my macbook. Just stuck on the decision. Any suggestions?



I was glad you kept your gear - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12123.msg215823#msg215823 - but if you were thinking your current gear was tough to lug around, the 1dx will make it even tougher. 

Don't you like the 5d3? If not, by all means get the 1DX, OTW it may be better to get a couple of super-fast primes.

IMHO based on what you say you shoot, it is likely that spending an additional $3,000 will lead to more remorse than satisfaction. Don't do it!


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 10, 2013)

J.R. said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > I have always wanted the 1d x but am unsure the extra $3k is worth it for me. The pro's for me are better iso in low light and af point metering. Cons size and could that money get me a nice 35 mm prime and maybe a 1.4iii teleconverter and keep my macbook. Just stuck on the decision. Any suggestions?
> ...



I do but just wanted the better low light performance of the 1d x but it sounds smarter to keep it and add somemore lenses. I also think ill explore my wireless flah capabilities.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I'd definitely consider it. I personally think the Retina mac laptops pure helium. Can't upgrade the hard drive, can't upgrade the RAM, cost $3500 for what I'd consider a minimum computer. I have one of the first MBP Unibodies and I just upgraded the RAM and drive to a SSD.
> 
> My next body is going to be a 1D (notice I didn't say X), hopefully with a lot of pixels.



what hard drive did you use? I have a late 2010 15"unibody MBP, been thinking of upgrading the whole machine or just upgrading RAM and HD to SSD I think mine has 8GB ram already can you upgrade them to 16GB?


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 11, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I'd definitely consider it. I personally think the Retina mac laptops pure helium. Can't upgrade the hard drive, can't upgrade the RAM, cost $3500 for what I'd consider a minimum computer. I have one of the first MBP Unibodies and I just upgraded the RAM and drive to a SSD.
> 
> My next body is going to be a 1D (notice I didn't say X), hopefully with a lot of pixels.



$3500?! I paid $1900 for my retina with a 2.3 ghz I7, 16gb ram and a 256GB SSD, which hardly comes in at "minimum" for photo work let alone most other applications. Thing is on par with my desktop for photo work, has a great screen and comes in at 4 lbs. Only complaint is Auto Desk does not program for OSx.

Also.. if you plan on getting a High MP body editing on a HIDPI screen is wonderful. Hope you have a nice monitor (and I hope Canon announces something this year).


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 11, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > I'd definitely consider it. I personally think the Retina mac laptops pure helium. Can't upgrade the hard drive, can't upgrade the RAM, cost $3500 for what I'd consider a minimum computer. I have one of the first MBP Unibodies and I just upgraded the RAM and drive to a SSD.
> ...



I have the newest 2013 refresh
2.7 ghz processor i7
16gb ram
512gb ram
15"
I am running it in boot camp windows 8
Calibrated the screen has 99% rgb
Best display ever.
This model costs $2599 if you know someone in school then you get the education discount
Hardly $3500.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 11, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I have always wanted the 1d x but am unsure the extra $3k is worth it for me. The pro's for me are better iso in low light and af point metering. Cons size and could that money get me a nice 35 mm prime and maybe a 1.4iii teleconverter and keep my macbook. Just stuck on the decision. Any suggestions?




Ok, I'll play along. You haven't given me a convincing reason to do that. So, you "always wanted" the 1Dx. Why is that? Because it looks cool/"pro"? Because there is something it can do that let's you make better pictures than your MarkIII? Because you shoot in conditions that require an even more rugged body?

Sorry, but the "better ISO" is about as reasonable as saying you don't want the 1dx because of its "lower megapixel count". It's irrelevant almost always. I've never found a reason to shoot at anything higher than 3200 - and that's extreme and on a MarkII. Up to 800 does the trick in 99% of the cases I would argue. I must admit that I still operate under the rule of thumb that if it worked on film and my DSLR does the same thing or better I'm set.

Same with AF point spot metering. If my camera had that I'd turn it off. And I use spot metering quite a bit actually. Just point at what you want to meter for, lock the reading and then focus as you normally would. It's really two separate things and what you focus on does not necessarily be the area you want to meter for.

Invest in glass or light, and enjoy your fabulous MarkIII/Macbook combo. With that camera and post processing ability there is absolutely NO excuse for making mediocre pictures.


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 11, 2013)

Selling all your nice stuff just to get one camera is not a good idea.

I bought both 5D Mark III and 1D-X, but although I tend to shoot with my 1D-X most of the time the 5D Mark III still makes a nice backup and I haven't sold it to purchase a second 1D-X, just because the 1D handles so much better and is faster and offers better low iso capabilities and camera controls are so much more efficient and ... Okay I have been thinking to replace my 5D Mark III with a second 1D-X, but I have dismissed the idea.

My point is:
You won't see so much of a difference in your pictures. If you can purchase a 1D-X without selling anything to be able to get it, do go get it. Otherwise be happy with what you have. For example it makes no sense to sell your Macbook, if you will eventually purchase another one in a couple of months.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 11, 2013)

If you shoot action all the time, parachute off airplanes, cover wars, or work in bad weather, yes get a 1DX.

Downsizing the 5D3 file to 18mp produces very similar noise performance to the 1Dx. I'd say the 1Dx would have a 1/2 stop advantage at that size. Is it much? You decide.

Get some new primes. I see you don't have many, but Invest in new glass to change it up a bit.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2013)

weren't you going to sell all your gear to downgrade to get a SMALLER camera a few weeks ago?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 12, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> weren't you going to sell all your gear to downgrade to get a SMALLER camera a few weeks ago?



Yeah but i have been getting back into takingbpictures and so my itch went up to the 1dx as i said going to keep what i have and try the 16-35 or 35mm prime just not sure which one.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 12, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> weren't you going to sell all your gear to downgrade to get a SMALLER camera a few weeks ago?



Ohh and I got a sony nex 6 for that lightweight it. Still nothing beats a true dslr. Its got ok quality but not a 5d thats for sure.


----------



## Mike2000 (Mar 12, 2013)

The 5D Mark III is the best piece of photographic equipment I've ever had in my hands. I'm a photographer from 1999 and I've owned almost everything from Leica, Hasselblad and so on.

Many EOS bodies too. If you don't need the extra FPS (and so if you aren't a sport shooter) keep 5D3. 

I'm an hardware geek too and I own a top performance Retina MacBook Pro. This is the perfect machine for retouching big files like 22MP from 5D. Its screen is something uncomparable with any other thing out there.

If you want to spend some money, take some really good primes if you need it (50mm f1.2, 85mm f1.2, 24mm 1.4, 35mm 1.4 135 f2).

Take a look to my site (www.frammenti.eu/wpe) for some shots with thoso lenses.

My 2 cents.


----------



## infared (Mar 12, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> If it were me, I'd stick with 5D3. 1DX and 5D3 got the same AF (almost). As for low light performance, 1DX is just a little bit better. I suggest getting 1DX only if more than 6fps performance is crucial to you. Your macbook is also important since it is so good to edit raw files using mac. If I were you, I'd like a good TS-E lens instead of the 35 though.


I agree with this advice....EXCEPT the bit about 35mm. if you shoot a lot of product and architecture then, yeah get a TS-E...if not... save a bundle an get a better lens in the Sigma 35mm f/1.4. ...there is $1000 for a nice trip to use it on!


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mike2000 said:


> The 5D Mark III is the best piece of photographic equipment I've ever had in my hands. I'm a photographer from 1999 and I've owned almost everything from Leica, Hasselblad and so on.
> 
> Many EOS bodies too. If you don't need the extra FPS (and so if you aren't a sport shooter) keep 5D3.
> 
> ...



The Apple displays are great too. I do most of my editing between my retina and PC with one of their new displays, I had a Cinema HD (still works great) for close to 8 years.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > weren't you going to sell all your gear to downgrade to get a SMALLER camera a few weeks ago?
> ...



I own both and since getting the sigma 35 i struggle to find any lens that comes close to its sharpness
the 16-35 used to be my favourite lens now i ususally carry the sigma 35 and my voitlander 20mm pancake in case i want to go wider

I would recomend the sigma 35 its truely amazing and half the price of the canon zoom 
with the savings you could pick up a 135 f2L (which i also recently grabbed second hand) its also an amazing lens
now my bag-o-primes is 
20mm voigtlander
35mm sigma f1.4
85mm sigma f1.4
135mm canon f2L

i've got lots of 50mm lenses but i just dont use them anymore


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 13, 2013)

A few months ago, you almost sell your your 5D III + lenses to settle for 6D + 24-70 f4 IS. ADN NOW..........you want 1D X? ??? : :-\   ;D


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 13, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> A few months ago, you almost sell your your 5D III + lenses to settle for 6D + 24-70 f4 IS. ADN NOW..........you want 1D X? ??? : :-\   ;D



No i was in a light gear phase. I cured that with a sony nex 6. Then I was in a 1d x phase but thanks to the advice of you fellow canon rumor chaps i will go for a new lens. I am thinking the sigma 35mm.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2013)

i bought the sigma 35 new from B&H AND a 2 year old used canon 135 f2L for less than I can buy a canon 35 f1.4L locally


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > A few months ago, you almost sell your your 5D III + lenses to settle for 6D + 24-70 f4 IS. ADN NOW..........you want 1D X? ??? : :-\   ;D
> ...



For light gear phase, I went with Sony RX1 - small enough to carry around and takes amazing photos.

If Sony or Fuji come out FF build in P&S body like RX1 with exchangable lenses ...I'll sell all my Canon gear 

Here are some photos from RX1:
http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/nkq0gb6m/1/5981795


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree that for you, there is absolutely no reason at all to buy a 1DX over your current 5D Mark III.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I agree that is a nice camera. I just have a hard time investing in such an expensive single fl camera. Nice pics


----------

